# resume from t430 when virtualbox is running



## wolffnx (Jan 9, 2019)

hello, I'got suspend and resume working perfectly in my thinkpad t430, but, the system dont resume when `vboxheadless` is running
any idea why? is there any step to do?
thanks


----------



## aragats (Jan 9, 2019)

I would add a line to the suspend script to pause the vm before suspending the host.
The safest way is:
	
	



```
vboxmanage controlvm <name> savestate
```
It takes some time, you may want to check the result (exit code) before proceeding.
_Pause_ may work too, haven't tried though:
	
	



```
vboxmanage controlvm <name> pause
```
Of course, then you'll have to resume the vm after resuming the host


----------

